# Dutch Boy + Arm & Hammer



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

_*WTF?*_
So I see this commercial the other day advertising the latest attempt to vacuum cash from the pockets of people who are clueless.

Dutch Boy has decided that paint should not only protect and enhance the beauty of any interior space, but it should "remove household odors" also.

..indeed...

_*"Remove everyday household odors that cause people to think less of you and avoid visiting your home by applying Dutch Boy *with* Arm & Hammer emulsified into the basic traditional paint formula!*_"

I have been doing the math on this next generation of lunacy to hit the shore, and so far after a week of losing sleep I cannot for the life of me seem to wrap my head around the entire concept.

Apparently Mr. Dutch Boy *was* able to wrap his head around it, and then he convinced Mrs. Dutch Boy to begin cranking out this unholy union of binders, solvents, solids, and pigment...

...and baking soda...

I said good day Sir!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

link?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

pfft, _seriously_? 
I feel icky enough uttering the info over the internet...I _do _have a reputation to uphold ya' know.

But just for you...



Laughable at Best


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is the bottom line:

*How long does it last?*

The beauty of the paint lasts a lifetime. The odor elimination life span depends on the concentration of the odors, the frequency of exposure and the amount of surface area you cover. The more surface area you paint, the better the odor eliminating technology works!


Basically, they have no idea. 

I can pretty much assume that the odor capturing ability will be depleted rather quickly removing the smell of the paint. 



I smell a vicious cycle which will lead to failure, therefor rendering such a product useless.
I don't want to know the price of such a useless endeavor.


no.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

There's this one also.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

This seems to be the latest craze. Everything I buy now is combine with some other product.. Fantastic™ surface cleaner with Febreeze, etc.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wouldn't this make the walls biohazards?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Same old marketing BS. I am sure it will help them sell more paint to the DIY crowd though.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Dutch Boy is a lousy paint anywayz. I would never let a homeowner who's trying to save a few bucks talk me into this. The person that came up with this paint is probably related to the person whom accidentally discovered that you can't mix ammonia and bleach.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been blocking odors for years - it's called Bin.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Another wonderful SW invention?? the parent company of DB, maybe the can combine Duration with something...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It has testimonials from not one but two SCIENTISTS, so it must be just as good as Behr paint and primer in one.:notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

chrisn said:


> it must be just as good as Behr paint and primer in one.


I keep seeing that advertisement from Home Depot quite a bit lately. 
It would seem that an interior paint + primer would be a less than friendly consistency for any HO to achieve even a decent finish.

Exterior duration comes to mind.

eek.


----------

